# Caracara Friendswood



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

This guy hung around Friendswood Lakes subdivision all winter. I forgot to post the photo until now. For some reason this shot looks out of focus as an attachment but is tack sharp in Lightroom.

AlaskaTex


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

AlaskaTex said:


> This guy hung around Friendswood Lakes subdivision all winter. I forgot to post the photo until now. For some reason this shot looks out of focus as an attachment but is tack sharp in Lightroom.
> 
> AlaskaTex


Cool bird and pic. I saw three hanging around by my house yesterday. I live just on the northside of the Brazos River in Fort Bend County.


----------

